# Diver Watch Concept needing feedback



## irisheyes (Aug 11, 2018)

Hi All,

Long time lurker first time poster.

I have been working on a dive watch concept and am looking for some feedback.

Its a 38mm diver with 18mm strap.
I was thinking of using a Sellita sw200-1
Its a nod to the 62mas not really a homage or replica
Please feel free to be as harsh as you like, I am a big boy my feelings won't be hurt.

Many Thanks,
Alan


----------



## irisheyes (Aug 11, 2018)

100 views in 8hrs but nobody has a spine or a nutsack?
Come on guys man up and critique this.

I am always reading on forums or youtube comments about people saying manufacturers never listen to real watch guys.
Now is your chance to have some input.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Looks fine. Would recommend considering the Miyota 9015 or ETA-2892 movement to make it as thin as possible.

Good luck!


----------



## irisheyes (Aug 11, 2018)

Thank you very much, Yankeexpress. 

All comments are welcomed especially negative or critical ones.


----------



## irisheyes (Aug 11, 2018)

I was think Sellita movement just for down the line come servicing time. What are Swatch / ETA's plan about limiting parts for their ETA's? Who knows.

Here is a side view of the case.
It will have a signed crown and a sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel.

The caseback will be a swiss style Rolex caseback.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

The 9015 has proven to be an excellent movement and you should be able to get down to 11mm thin incl. domed crystal with 200m WR.


----------



## irisheyes (Aug 11, 2018)

Thanks for your input but for me the movement has to be Swiss. And Sellita seems a viable option. The Miyota and the NH series for me just don't cut it. I always think of in 20/30 years and you go to hand your son/daughter a watch would you rather it be a Swiss movement or some NH35 or Miyota?


----------



## GTuned (May 12, 2013)

It is clean looking, although very small for my taste - min 40mm for me, ideally 42mm. I do see people commenting "I wish watches were smaller", so maybe there is a market for the size.

The other thing I'd reconsider is the logo.. The Fleur-de-lis is quite common, and if you try to get brand recognition, it will be impossible for people to distinguish your brand from its logo.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

Not bad, I have a SBDC027 and as you can imagine the dial is very similar. In your side profile the bezel and crown are gold. Is that intentional? If so, not a big fan of two tone watches. I like the size, not crazy about the 18mm lugs. I have zero straps in 18mm. This would make me stop and think before buying.

All in all not bad, but nothing that would get me to open my wallet. If it was cheap enough perhaps, but as it is I would pass.

Probably the reason not many have commented, it's a decent looking watch. Just nothing special.

- - - Updated - - -

Not bad, I have a SBDC027 and as you can imagine the dial is very similar. In your side profile the bezel and crown are gold. Is that intentional? If so, not a big fan of two tone watches. I like the size, not crazy about the 18mm lugs. I have zero straps in 18mm. This would make me stop and think before buying.

All in all not bad, but nothing that would get me to open my wallet. If it was cheap enough perhaps, but as it is I would pass.

Probably the reason not many have commented, it's a decent looking watch. Just nothing special.


----------



## irisheyes (Aug 11, 2018)

Yes a lot of people seem to be wanting 38mm watches and cleaner bezel's.

The fleur de lis is a symbol of royalty or monarchy and ties in with the company name.

I am not quite sure what you mean by brand recognition.
I am starting a company making watches. 
Not a brand whatever that may be nobody seems to be able to explain to me what a brand is.
There is a woman in Calabasas in California who think her 5 or so slut daughters are a "brand".
Its similar to why Rolex are worth it, nobody can explain that to me without saying well its a Rolex.

I am trying to get a range of watches together that are tool watches not watches with gold hands and idexes with platinum filled bezel inserts.

Why is there a date on most diver watches? 
Do people dive at 11:40pm and suddenly think yes I need to know that now today is the 6th?


----------



## irisheyes (Aug 11, 2018)

The watch will be all in stainless steel.
That was one of the mock up drawings of the watch to show the crown bezel and caseback, which is in blue in the design.

The watch was posted a few posts previous.

Yes the watch will have an 18mm strap in stainless steel along with a rubber diver strap, nato, perlon and tropic strap included.

From what I have been reading on forums/the internet/youtube comments people claim to want a 38mm dive watch with a clean bezel without dots or dashes.
But yet Liv watches and the like exist?

The Oris company make dive watches using the sw200-1 movement and the cost is about $1,500.

I am hoping to have something in the region of half that.


----------



## GTuned (May 12, 2013)

irisheyes said:


> Yes a lot of people seem to be wanting 38mm watches and cleaner bezel's.
> 
> The fleur de lis is a symbol of royalty or monarchy and ties in with the company name.
> 
> ...


You seem to be quite offended for the points I mentioned - no offense intended, just replying to your request for feedback.

By Brand, I meant the name of your company and its logo. Not the greater "brand". It's a semantics discussion otherwise and up to you to decide where you want to take your "brand" or not. I think of it this way; if you make it big you don't want a competitor using the same logo as you.

P.S. I totally agree about the date


----------



## irisheyes (Aug 11, 2018)

GTuned said:


> You seem to be quite offended for the points I mentioned - no offense intended, just replying to your request for feedback.
> 
> By Brand, I meant the name of your company and its logo. Not the greater "brand". It's a semantics discussion otherwise and up to you to decide where you want to take your "brand" or not. I think of it this way; if you make it big you don't want a competitor using the same logo as you.
> 
> P.S. I totally agree about the date


Absolutely not offended one bit by your comment please don't take it that way.
Sometimes the written word may appear harsh.

Thank you for your feedback its very much appreciated.

Things that bother me like "brands" or people who say "basically" or "like" too much or start sentences with "So".
It's as if people have stopped thinking for themselves and just repeat what others say.

If people are worried about "brand" recognition or how long a company has been around Invicta has been around since 1837 and Rolex since 1905.
Does that mean Invicta is better than Rolex?

- - - Updated - - -



GTuned said:


> You seem to be quite offended for the points I mentioned - no offense intended, just replying to your request for feedback.
> 
> By Brand, I meant the name of your company and its logo. Not the greater "brand". It's a semantics discussion otherwise and up to you to decide where you want to take your "brand" or not. I think of it this way; if you make it big you don't want a competitor using the same logo as you.
> 
> P.S. I totally agree about the date


Absolutely not offended one bit by your comment please don't take it that way.
Sometimes the written word may appear harsh.

Thank you for your feedback its very much appreciated.

Things that bother me like "brands" or people who say "basically" or "like" too much or start sentences with "So".
It's as if people have stopped thinking for themselves and just repeat what others say.

If people are worried about "brand" recognition or how long a company has been around Invicta has been around since 1837 and Rolex since 1905.
Does that mean Invicta is better than Rolex?


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

The dial is too derivative. I would try to differentiate somehow from the inspiration, making something different with the indexes or the hand.

Boring impersonal logo. I’d try to have something more original done specifically for you.

All in all I think it lacks personality in its current form.


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## benderVIE (Jan 6, 2018)

I get the point about brand recognition - if you think big, it helps if you have a unique logo, and the fleur ist a bit generic. Having said that, I like it: it resonates gravitas and nobility (which one wants in a watch). 

As for the watch design, I like the clean bezel and dial. I would go for even slimmer hour markers - I understand that actual scuba divers may benefit from fat markers in dark conditions; I just thin they are ugly, and would fancy something more subdued, even on a dive watch.

Block hands are a pet peeve of mine; they really go against my personal taste. But I love that the length of hour and minute hands fits to the hour markers! Do the same with slender batons (no snowflakes, please!), and I'd be interested.

The case shape is a bit generic, and I would prefer a choice of color that isn't black, but I expect that you're aiming for a big audience, so that may be just what you need.

Then again, I feel that it misses something that differs from the abundance of generic dive watches out there. Something that makes you look twice. Don't get me wrong, this is a well balanced draft of the essence of a dive watch. But it would be nice if it had some "wow".

Let me try again: it looks like a Black Bay, without all the attributes I don't like about the Black Bay (which are the hands and hour markers). That alone is quite an achievment. But I still keep thinking "Black Bay".


----------



## Noro (Jun 16, 2018)

irisheyes said:


> the movement has to be Swiss


That's a shame, given that a Miyota 9015 is more reliable, more accurate, requires no servicing at all, and is generally less expensive.



> I always think of in 20/30 years and you go to hand your son/daughter a watch would you rather it be a Swiss movement or some NH35 or Miyota?


I would hope by that point I would have educated them that "Swiss" hands touching it doesn't indicate anything special, certainly not in their mass produced movements, nor does it even mean it was all made in Switzerland anyway- which, again, isn't special anyway.

If you insist on buying into Swiss marketing BS, and you want to avoid ETA, may I suggest the STP1-11.

But all of those are a distant second to the superior 9015.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

irisheyes said:


> The watch will be all in stainless steel.
> 
> The Oris company make dive watches using the sw200-1 movement and the cost is about $1,500.
> 
> I am hoping to have something in the region of half that.


Oris is a respected Swiss company that has an actual manufacturer. You are just some dude, who is just designing a watch. Which will most likely be produced in China. Nothing wrong with the watch being made in China. If the finished product is like some of the better micros, but you are a long way off from an Oris. Personally I would not spend anywhere near $750 for a micro with no history of a quality product.


----------



## irisheyes (Aug 11, 2018)

Thank you for noticing the hands.
The hour hand goes up to the hour index the minute hand covers entirely the hour index and the second hand sweeps exactly midway through the index.

The case is more of an 62MAS or Sla017 inspired case.

The dial might either be black or grey haven't decide that yet.

Again thanks for all your feedback and comments they are helping.


----------



## irisheyes (Aug 11, 2018)

bjjkk said:


> Oris is a respected Swiss company that has an actual manufacturer. You are just some dude, who is just designing a watch. Which will most likely be produced in China. Nothing wrong with the watch being made in China. If the finished product is like some of the better micros, but you are a long way off from an Oris. Personally I would not spend anywhere near $750 for a micro with no history of a quality product.


Thanks for that.

Yes some parts of the watch might be made in China the case/stainless steel bracelet.
I will be assembling them myself in Dublin Ireland and buying the movements from a European or Swiss supplier.

The made in China part I find hilarious, so many people handle a so called luxury phone every minute of the day and debunk their made in china myth themselves.
How many items in your house have made in China on them and how many cost you over $100?

Its all right for Apple to slap a $1,000 price tag on an item made in China but not for some dude?


----------



## Hose A (Jun 4, 2018)

irisheyes said:


> 100 views in 8hrs but nobody has a spine or a nutsack?
> Come on guys man up and critique this.
> 
> I am always reading on forums or youtube comments about people saying manufacturers never listen to real watch guys.
> Now is your chance to have some input.


It looks like 100 other divers to me. I guess my question is......why make another? The market is saturated in similar designs. Having said that, I would want it as thin as possible and I like having a date window. Nobody uses a dive watch strictly for diving, even for redundancy. Sure some people use a dive watch for redundancy while diving but I don't know anyone who has a specific dive watch they only wear diving. So, I like a date wheel. I agree with the others about the logo. I don't watch football (American football), but that looks like it should have New Orleans Saints printed on it. Maybe something that Ireland is known for like a seal or a basking shark? A stylized basking shark with the mouth wide open would be cool.


----------



## Wave1911 (Feb 18, 2017)

It’s small and blends in with too many it’s. Overall it’s a good design but I do think that it needs to be more unique to stand out amping all the other brands. I think where the bracelet meets the case it needs to be smoother, that hard edge make it look unfinished. Just my opinion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larsjeee (Jul 14, 2017)

I rather like it, and the fact that the diver market is saturated doesn't really influence my opinion. I think the design is a very good first concept, here is my feedback:

-Size wise, perhaps a tad larger (it is small for a diver, but not _too_ small) like 39 / 40 mm.

-Make the logo a little smaller/thinner; I think it is quite dominant as it is.

-I understand that you want to make the 12-3-6-9 markers different, but they look a little 'fat' to me. perhaps a subtle shape change?

-Maybe 'push' the crown a little towards the case (similar to an Omega PO); you won't need crown guards, but it gives you that little protection and subtlety.

-Finally, if it's going to be a Rolex-style caseback PLEASE do something artistic with it 

Hope you can use some of this feedback, great effort! Cheers


----------



## irisheyes (Aug 11, 2018)

Hose A said:


> It looks like 100 other divers to me. I guess my question is......why make another? The market is saturated in similar designs. Having said that, I would want it as thin as possible and I like having a date window. Nobody uses a dive watch strictly for diving, even for redundancy. Sure some people use a dive watch for redundancy while diving but I don't know anyone who has a specific dive watch they only wear diving. So, I like a date wheel. I agree with the others about the logo. I don't watch football (American football), but that looks like it should have New Orleans Saints printed on it. Maybe something that Ireland is known for like a seal or a basking shark? A stylized basking shark with the mouth wide open would be cool.


Potatoes and Alcohol is what's most commonly linked with Ireland so maybe a drunken Mr Potato man on the dial?


----------



## begud (Oct 6, 2015)

Ok, I will play even if I'm far from being able to design a watch by myself.

I like :
- the overall design
- the size
- the hands

I dislike:
- the logo: it's look like a big splash of white paint. Maybe the same color of grey as the writings would be better, or an applied logo.

- the "28 jewels" : Why is there the number of jewels on most diver watches?

Do people dive at 11:40pm and suddenly think yes I need to know exactly how many jewels are in this watch movement?

- the lack of date option: even though I like to swim with my divers on holidays, I most often wear them for my urban activities if not at my desk. And when I need to know the date, I prefer to look down at my watch rather at my phone.

- I hope angles will not be so pointy in real life, it could be dangerous 

Good luck to your new company and forgive me for my poor English


----------



## Hose A (Jun 4, 2018)

irisheyes said:


> Potatoes and Alcohol is what's most commonly linked with Ireland so maybe a drunken Mr Potato man on the dial?


Maybe save that for the dress watch you design next.


----------



## CLP (Sep 25, 2015)

Nice render. Looks slick.

Only things I'd change for sure is the size of the logo (whatever you end up using) it's about 2x the size it needs to be be especially with a smaller dial, and agree with the jewels critique above as well. That can go on the case back instead of the dial.

The rest are pretty subjective as what you have already works well, but could be improvments, or make it "different" enough not to be a blatant 62mas homage.

Differentiate the 12 marker from the 3,6,9. Thinner double batons maybe, or a slight trapezoid (or both)? 

Mind you Monta has already done something similar with the Ocean King.

Thin the lugs a bit and make the bracelet 20mm. Maybe even, since the lugs are flat ended, flare out the second link to give it a fully tapered look? If your not going to do it for the steel bracelet, definitely do it for the rubber.

For examples of that see the Seiko SKA371 and Citizen BN0150 on steel bracelet.

I like your concept of including multiple different strap options as a kit. Wish more brands would offer this out of the box. 

Though with doing that you do run into the issue of end-user wrist size, particularly with rubber and leather, and may have to offer 2 kits, one for 5.5-7" wrists and one for 7-8.5" wrists, though I think a 38mm may be kinda small for the latter to begin with.


----------



## Bleedingblue (Jun 24, 2015)

Overall it's a nice looking design, however since you asked...

- I think 38 mm is 1 mm too small for a small diver. With a diver bezel it is going to wear small.

- I don't like the sameness of the hands. I would like an hour hand that stands out a bit more from the minute hand. 

- The logo is too big. I think a much smaller logo and your company name would look much better.

- Since solid end links are now pretty much a requirement I would add that you should try to source 3-piece end links. There is a distinct difference in the look of a solid end link that is cast/machined versus one made from multiple pieces like a bracelet link. It adds to the value proposition by making the overall package look higher end and with your price point I think you need these smaller details.

- Add a clasp with micro adjustments. These are a very nice detail and helps justify the price point.

- Screw bars not friction pins for the bracelet.

- Nice engraving for the caseback


----------



## irisheyes (Aug 11, 2018)

Guys thanks for all your feedback it really appreciated.

Anyone else want to chime in its more than welcome.

- - - Updated - - -

Guys thanks for all your feedback it really appreciated.

Anyone else want to chime in its more than welcome.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

irisheyes said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> Yes some parts of the watch might be made in China the case/stainless steel bracelet.
> I will be assembling them myself in Dublin Ireland and buying the movements from a European or Swiss supplier.
> ...


I just wanted to clarify my comment, I do not have anything against you sourcing parts made in China. My comment is directed at your pricing of $750. I think it is to high for a brand with zero history. Especially with companies like borealis watches that make an outstanding product, have well regarded after sales service if needed charging roughly HALF what you will be, and everything about your company and product is completely unknown.


----------



## ciccio_started_it (Oct 20, 2013)

I dig it, and I would stick to the 38mm size... I think there’s a market for that. 

I also like the fleur de lis but agree with others that it’s overwhelming the dial and I’m personally a fan of having a company or maker name on a dial, too. 

Also, since you’re going small which is also kinda code for vintage inspired, why not some drilled lugs too?


Follow me on Instagram @ciccio_started_it


----------



## irisheyes (Aug 11, 2018)

bjjkk said:


> I just wanted to clarify my comment, I do not have anything against you sourcing parts made in China. My comment is directed at your pricing of $750. I think it is to high for a brand with zero history. Especially with companies like borealis watches that make an outstanding product, have well regarded after sales service if needed charging roughly HALF what you will be, and everything about your company and product is completely unknown.


From what I see Borealis dive watches are $575? That's half of $1150.

Again Brand history, how much is that $60 Invicta diver with 200 years brand history?

I really don't think Borealis watches are comparable to my watch, I get a headache looking at them they are just too busy, to much going on. The hands seem secondary to "design" of the watch.


----------



## irisheyes (Aug 11, 2018)

ciccio_started_it said:


> I dig it, and I would stick to the 38mm size... I think there's a market for that.
> 
> I also like the fleur de lis but agree with others that it's overwhelming the dial and I'm personally a fan of having a company or maker name on a dial, too.
> 
> Also, since you're going small which is also kinda code for vintage inspired, why not some drilled lugs too?


Yes the logo will be smaller and the watch will have drilled lugs also.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

irisheyes said:


> Thanks for your input but for me the movement has to be Swiss. And Sellita seems a viable option. The Miyota and the NH series for me just don't cut it. I always think of in 20/30 years and you go to hand your son/daughter a watch would you rather it be a Swiss movement or some NH35 or Miyota?


In a diver-style watch that pays homage to a classic Seiko? There is a good chance that your target market may be happier with a Japanese movement. But I might be wrong. Possibly worth further market research.

Besides that though is the broader point that has been made about using a thinner movement to allow a thinner case and make the most of the smaller-than-fashion diameter of the watch. The Miyota 9015 would be the front-runner for a sub-4mm auto, but there is also the Swiss made Soprod A10. There are probably others made in Switzerland that you could look at. Here's one:
VALANVRON - Automatic Movement


----------



## irisheyes (Aug 11, 2018)

Chascomm said:


> In a diver-style watch that pays homage to a classic Seiko? There is a good chance that your target market may be happier with a Japanese movement. But I might be wrong. Possibly worth further market research.


That's the thing I am opening up the market to people who liked the Japanese style but maybe wanted a Swiss movement.

- - - Updated - - -



Chascomm said:


> In a diver-style watch that pays homage to a classic Seiko? There is a good chance that your target market may be happier with a Japanese movement. But I might be wrong. Possibly worth further market research.


That's the thing I am opening up the market to people who liked the Japanese style but maybe wanted a Swiss movement.


----------



## pumxee (Mar 8, 2018)

Looks good, but in my opinion, the markers on the face are quite large. Shrinking those down will give it a sleeker look.


----------



## Karriope (Dec 31, 2017)

Agree with the derivative look commentary, but otherwise on its own is a pretty fine thing, though I also agree with the Fleur de Lis being a rather generic thing to use for a logo that won't go down as memorable, unless, perhaps, you use a three-dimensional applique emblem.
I also fathom that you could maybe add some hash marks from the 0-20 range on the bezel to help give it a less directly inspired look?


----------



## Carl.1 (Mar 27, 2006)

irisheyes said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Long time lurker first time poster.
> 
> ...


As a nod to a Japanese watch why not use a Japanese movement. I am not convinced a Swiss will increase sales nor make any odds if you hand this watch down as it really is not going to be overly special as a micro.
 The bezel needs minute markers if you want divers to buy it, if it is aimed at fashion then it works just fine.
Minute hand looks to be too long and I think the hands are too basic in their oblong blockiness.
Case, basic, nothing that draws me.
Logo. Too cheesy and far to big. A nod to royalty? On a dive watch. What on earth do royalty have to do with your watch. A bit too made up in the wonderful tradition of the Chinese copy manufacturer.
Hour markers seem a bit to big overcrowding the dial.
Date, I suspect few would buy your watch to dive with it, a date therefore is a good idea and I suspect will increase your target audience.
Look at the success of the Oris 65 to size, thinner is better than thicker so if there is a more suitable Japanese movement I would go for it.

It is hard to offer anything new in the diver market but I think you have missed the mark with just about all your elements with this one.

Best of luck with your endeavor.

(Oh, price....good grief, not a hope.)


----------



## MichealChang (Mar 28, 2016)

For the size, I guess you are going for a dressy diver watch? At 38mm, it might feel like we are wearing it a bit smaller than it actually is (as with most divers). And it looks like you've married a datejust dial with a submariner case.

I've worn both a 40mm pilot watch and a 40mm diver watch. And the pilot watch feels bigger since it is all dial. So it needs to be at least 40mm for me too.

I do agree that the hour markers make the dial too crowded. It might look better with triangles at 12, 3, 6 and 9 and thin lines on other hour markers.

- - - Updated - - -

For the size, I guess you are going for a dressy diver watch? At 38mm, it might feel like we are wearing it a bit smaller than it actually is (as with most divers). And it looks like you've married a datejust dial with a submariner case.

I've worn both a 40mm pilot watch and a 40mm diver watch. And the pilot watch feels bigger since it is all dial. So it needs to be at least 40mm for me too.

I do agree that the hour markers make the dial too crowded. It might look better with triangles at 12, 3, 6 and 9 and thin lines on other hour markers.


----------



## Tempvs Ex Machina (Feb 7, 2009)

I think the fleur-de-lis logo is too generic and also too big. 

Make the logo a bit more unique in appearance.


----------



## Tempvs Ex Machina (Feb 7, 2009)

I think the fleur-de-lis logo is too generic and also too big. 

Make the logo a bit more unique in appearance.


----------



## TitaniumC4Bacon (Oct 2, 2017)

1) Fleur-de-lis is too common of a logo so you lose a bit of uniqueness when using it (though I don't know how many other watch brands use it). Maybe instead of using an already established logo, make your own version of it so it comes with a little bit of you

2) Maybe a little bit smaller on the logo; it sticks out a bit too much compared to the rest of the dial to the point where it seems disproportionate

3) Not sure if that's what you're going for but the 12-3-6-9 markers are a little bit too similar to the others. Not saying it's a negative but it might be easier to quickly read if there's a more distinct difference.

4) Not very related to the watch but more of the way you talk as a future business owner. I just want to say that not everyone who uses a dive watch actually goes diving meaning that a day/date function can actually be useful. I personally use it for work a lot. You can't just call your potential customers' needs pointless and expect them to buy your product. If you don't personally like dates then don't add dates. You don't have to make a story about it. Also, name calling this so-called woman in California and her daughters "slutty" ruins any sort of professionalism you probably might want to have. You might be going for the 
whole "It's my business, I do what I want" angle but coming from my experience, the business owners I know who had that attitude are also the business owners I know that struggled and eventually failed. You say you want to sell a watch brand that resembles royalty but the way you communicate with your customers doesn't reflect that at all. Lastly, Rolex and Apple can charge a premium on their items because they have brand recognition. Ask any random stranger on the street if they know the brand Rolex and Apple and they'll probably say yes. No matter how much better your product may be, if no one knows who you are, why would they trust you and your product over something else that everyone knows?


----------



## TitaniumC4Bacon (Oct 2, 2017)

double post ignore


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

Just so you know: here's another upcoming brand using fleur-de-lis as logo Ferretti Timepieces Amerigo | The Time Bum
always in the field of watches, it is the logo of the retailer "Localtime": https://gregoriades.com


----------



## walt hamm (Nov 25, 2011)

My thoughts. Make the lug/end link curved rather than straight across. IMO, I do not like the look and I suspect others do not as well. There is something to be said for having a nice curve rather than a blunt line. Second, make the spread between lugs 20mm rather than 18mm. Look at a 38mm Hammie and how nice it looks with a 20mm band. One of the things that makes the Tudor Black Bay stand out is the 41mm/22mm ratio. You might want to try a 39mm/20mm to split the difference between those who want a 38mm and those who want a 40mm. The 39mm watches sold by Steinhart seem to be in demand. Third, as others have said, put your name on the watch. If I were to see a photo of your watch on the internet without any description what would I type into Google to find your watch? As to the movement, that might be a function of availability. The Seiko NH35 has a well proven track record as does the Miyota 9015.


----------



## sealion45 (Aug 14, 2018)

Is your brand name intentionally omitted from the dial as part of the design, or are you just keeping the name a secret for the moment? 

I don't mind the fleur-de-lis, if it's combined as part of the log with the brand name below it I think it could be quite attractive.

You can never go wrong with a coin-edge bezel IMO. And whether or not you intended a 62MAS homage, I always feel like that's another thing you pretty much can't go wrong with.


----------



## dw3107 (Jun 25, 2009)

Overall it's a great looking watch. Logo is definitely too big and doesn't have the utilitarian feel a dive watch logo probably should have. Your brand name, in an appropriate size, might look better.



Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## hildeant (May 2, 2018)

Hi Alan,
I saw your watch. I am starting to do the same. I like the simple classic look. It reminds me of a Rolex Sub. What design program are you using?
Tony [email protected]


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

Honestly, it looks like "a watch". There isn't anything I find particularly remarkable or memorable. As others have said, the logo is too large. Otherwise, congratulations as it's a start and a heck of a lot better than I could do.


----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

Not a bad design. Dig the Fluer-de-lis logo, would look good on the crown. As Walt stated I’d bump up to 20mm lug spacing. I’d also consider drilling the lugs as well. Best of luck.


----------



## dron_jones (Jan 2, 2016)

My only recommendation Is that I think you need a little more difference between dial markers and also the hands. It looks fine as is but with some different shapes it could add to the interest


----------



## iltl32 (Mar 8, 2017)

20mm lugs give better strap options. Otherwise it's nice. People are looking for smaller divers again.


----------

